# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  طلب صغير من فضلكم

## ayatte

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
انا طالبة ماجستير بحاجة ماسة جدا الى كتاب للدكتورة فاتن حسين حوى و الذي يحمل عنوان
" المواقع الالكترونية و حقوق الملكية الفكرية"
و شكرا جزيلا مسبقا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا هاد الي لقيته بخصوص هالموضوع بس الكتاب مو قادراوصله


الحماية القانونية لأسماء المواقع الالكترونية ومحتواها كحق من حقوق الملكية الفكرية موضوع أطروحة دكتوراة في الحقوق للدكتورة فاتن حسين حوى نوقشت بكلية الحقوق والعلوم السياسية بجامعة بيروت العربية 17 حزيران/يونيو 2009
بيروت (لبنان ): جرت في العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت بتاريخ 17 حزيران/يونيو 2009 وتحديدا في رحاب جامعة بيروت العربية – كلية الحقوق والعلوم السياسية مناقشة اطروحة دكتوراة في الحقوق بعنوان " الحماية القانونية لأسماء المواقع الالكترونية ومحتواها كحق من حقوق الملكية الفكرية" للدكتورة فاتن حسين حوّى. وقد نالت درجة الدكتوراة في الحقوق عن الاطروحة المقدمة بتقدير "جيدجداً".
تشكلت اللجنة المناقشة من  السادة الاساتذة (1)الأستاذ االدكتور هاني محمد دويدار عميد كلية الحقوق بجامعة بيروت العربية، أستاذ ورئيس قسم القانون التجاري والبحري والجوي بكلية الحقوق بجامعتي الأسكندرية وبيروت العربية: مشرفاً  على الأطروحة ورئيساً للجنة المناقشة. (2) الأستاذ الدكتور محمد حسن قاسم أستاذ ورئيس قسم القانون المدني بكلية الحقوق بجامعتي الأسكندرية وبيروت العربية: مشرفاً  على الأطروحة وعضواً في لجنة المناقشة. (3)   الاستاذ الدكتور القاضي علي ابراهيم، رئيس محكمة إستئناف البقاع في الجمهورية اللبنانية، أستاذ القانون المدني بكليات الحقوق بالجامعة اللبنانية وجامعة بيروت العربية: عضواً في لجنة المناقشة. (4) الاستاذ الدكتور غالب فرحات، عميد سابق لكلية الحقوق، أستاذ القانون المدني بالجامعة اللبنانية: عضواً في لجنة المناقشة.
تمحورت الاطروحة حول موضوع والحماية القانونية للمواقع الالكترونية على شبكة الانترنت بما تتضمنه من حقوق الملكية الفكرية.
وقد تناولت الاطروحة العديد من الاشكاليات والمسائل المرتبطة بحماية الملكية الفكرية على شبكة الانترنت، مع تخصيص البحث على مسألة حماية المواقع الالكترونية بما تتضمنه من حقوق تأليف وعلامات تجارية، وذلك طبقا لبعض التشريعات الوطنية وبعض المعاهدات الدولية ذات الصلة.
وقد تم  تقسيم الاطروحة إلى فصل تمهيدي وبابين رئيسيين، حيث عرض لملامح الاطار العام لحماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية، ومن ثم تم التعريف بالموقع الالكتروني سواء بالاستناد الى الطبيعة الفنية للموقع الالكتروني او بالاستناد الى تكوينه أو وظيفته، ثم عرضنا لانواع المواقع الالكترونية من المستوى الاول او من المستوى الثاني، دولية كانت او نوعية او جغرافية. ثم تم التعرض لاهمية المواقع الالكترونية فنيا واقتصاديا وتجاريا، وصولا  لمحاولة استقراء الطبيعة القانونية للموقع الالكتروني والافكار المطروحة في هذا السياق، ان لجهة الوظيفة التي يقوم بها الموقع الالكتروني او لجهة الحماية التي يتمتع بها اسم الموقع ومحتواه، ومدى ارتباط ذلك بالعلامة التجارية المسجلة او المشهورة.  ثم تم بحث الطبيعة القانونية لمحتوى الموقع الالكتروني بما يتضمنه من حقوق تأليف وحمايتها في الموقع الالكتروني، اضافة الى العلامات التجارية المتضمنة في الموقع الالكتروني على شبكة الانترنت. ثم كانت هناك اطلالة على مسألة حماية المواقع الالكترونية انطلاقا من قواعد حماية  حقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة، وقواعد حماية العلامات التجارية  في بعض الدول العربية. ثم عرضنا بعد ذلك لحماية المواقع الالكترونية في اطار المعاهدات الدولية، وذلك طبقا للمعايير والقواعد المتبعة في المنظمة العالمية للملكية الفكرية (الويبو) وبخاصة معاهدتي الويبو للانترنت لسنة 1996، واتفاقية تريبس، وكذلك القواعد المتبعة في هيئة الإنترنت للأسماء والأرقام المخصصة (الآيكان)، حيث عرضنا لأثر التكنولوجيا الرقمية على حماية المواقع الالكترونية بما تتضمنه من حقوق تأليف طبقا لمعاهدة الويبو 1996 (معاهدة الانترنت الاولى)، ونطاق ومضمون حماية المواقع الالكترونية والتقييدات والاستثناءات من الحماية للمواقع الالكترونية بما تتضمنه من حقوق تأليف طبقا لمعاهدة الانترنت الاولى.  كما تم استعراض الالتزامات المتعلقة بالتدابير التكنولوجية والمعلومات الضرورية  لادارة حقوق التأليف المتضمنة في المواقع الالكترونية ، وطبقنا ذات الآلية بالنسبة لمعاهدة الانترنت الثانية. وعند الحديث عن الحماية القانونية والتقنية للمواقع الالكترونية طبقا للقواعد المتبعة في هيئة الإنترنت للأسماء والأرقام المخصصة (الآيكان)، كانت هناك وقفة لدراسة وشرح آليات تسوية منازعات اسماء مواقع الانترنت والتنازع بين العلامات التجارية وأسماء المواقع الالكترونية.
وقد ارتكزت المنهجية المستخدمة في الاطروحة على البحث التحليلي والموضوعي للقواعد الحمائية لحماية الملكية الفكرية المتضمنة في المواقع  الالكترونية سواء في التشريعات الوطنية او المعاهدات الدولية .
ووقد خلصت الاطروحة من ضمن ما خلصت اليه الى أن واقع التشريعات العربية فيما يتعلق بحماية المواقع الالكترونية فيما تتضمنه من حقوق ملكية فكرية يظل معتمدا على تطبيق القواعد العامة في حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية، في ظل غياب قواعد متخصصة تراعي البيئة الرقمية، واثرها في الحقوق الفكرية. بيد ان ثمة اتفاقيات دولية عالجت هذا الامر ومن ابرزها معاهدة الانترنت الاولى ومعاهدة الانترنت الثانية، بحيث ان الدول التي تصادق عليهما، ومن ثم تدمج احكامهما في التشريع الوطني، فان ذلك من شأنه ايجاد قواعد حمائية كفيلة بحماية الملكية الفكرية المتضمنة في المواقع الالكترونية، وتواجه التحديات ذات الصلة بسهولة الاعتداء على هذا النوع من الملكية الفكرية.
وختاما فان هذا الموضوع " الحماية القانونية للمواقع الالكترونية" بما يتضمنه من ابعاد ذات صلة بحقوق الملكية الفكرية في المحتوى الرقمي، يعد ذا بعد قانوني وتقني هام، خاصة في ظل هذا التحول العالمي الكبير من القلم والكتاب الى لغة  الارقام. ولا نعرف ماذا بعد؟
وفي نهاية المناقشة قررت لجنة المناقشة بإجماع أعضائها منح الأستاذة فاتن حسين حوى درجة الدكتوراة في الحقوق بتقدير "جيد جداً".

----------


## ayatte

شكرا جزيلا دموع المطر على الالتفاتة الطيبة 
تمنياتي الخالصة بالتوفيق و النجاح

----------


## طوق الياسمين

العفو قصرنا واجبنا ولو

----------

